# :-o



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## trin (Oct 14, 2017)

Oh, nice!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 14, 2017)

I am in a perfect rural spot for that. Maybe some day...


----------



## Topkick (Oct 14, 2017)

You could see the US flag waving on the moon with that thing! Just cool.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 14, 2017)

Topkick said:


> You could see the US flag waving on the moon with that thing! Just cool.



Colonialist...

Nice model of a Galleon in that case, above the Enterprise. But walking in socks on hardwood floors can get tricky, especially with pets...
As for the telescope, I have plans for one in the future... Is this one computerized?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 14, 2017)

@Frank S.  yer a genius...I looked at that pic and only saw a British power strip plugged into itself......


----------



## Topkick (Oct 14, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Colonialist...



Imagine what I could do with the Enterprise!


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 14, 2017)

Re-populate the Universe


----------



## x SF med (Oct 15, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Re-populate the Universe



Kirk tried and failed...  @Topkick is only enlisted, and not nearly as cool as James Tiberius Kirk.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 15, 2017)

Sorry to hear the loss Red Flag, Its definitely 1000x nicer than my spotter telescope. I can't see Saturn clearly with mine; envious to say the least.

How the Greeks, Romans, etc. could make out the planets from the stars is beyond me.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 15, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Kirk tried and failed...  @Topkick is only enlisted, and not nearly as cool as James Tiberius Kirk.



He shall soon be known as Topkirk, however.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Colonialist...
> 
> Nice model of a Galleon in that case, above the Enterprise. But walking in socks on hardwood floors can get tricky, especially with pets...
> As for the telescope, I have plans for one in the future... Is this one computerized?


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 15, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> @Frank S.  yer a genius...I looked at that pic and only saw a British power strip plugged into itself......



Are British power strips...different to American ones?


----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2017)

That is some amazing scope. We have a $150 kiddie version collecting dust somewhere. 

I would invest in cool stuff like this but I need a tractor with an air conditioned cab (which has me buying lottery tickets)... and more guns.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 15, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Are British power strips...different to American ones?


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 15, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That will be it's home. The room is 100% glass covered and panels in the roof will open to give a glare-free look into the heavens above. I think my SIL has a plan to capture the "Enterprise" in a photo sometime down the road. I'm anxious to see how he plans to pull this off.



I'm toying with ideas along similar lines but on a smaller scale. I like the idea of stargazing as a sort of social activity (really between my wife and I), although I'd never dream of leaving this rock. There continues to be more and more things to see and observe up there.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Are British power strips...different to American ones?



120v vs 220v, yes they are a lot different


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> I'm toying with ideas along similar lines but on a smaller scale. I like the idea of stargazing as a sort of social activity (really between my wife and I), although I'd never dream of leaving this rock. There continues to be more and more things to see and observe up there.



I


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 16, 2017)

I meant the concept but now I've been accidentally educated and I'm not sure how that makes me feel.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 16, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> I meant the concept but now I've been accidentally educated and I'm not sure how that makes me feel.



ShadowSpear.  You learn more here by accident, than anywhere else by design.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 16, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Are British power strips...different to American ones?



The British ones look kind of gay...the American ones are full of power and manliness


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 16, 2017)

Ah they're insecure! It all makes sense now.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 17, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Are British power strips...different to American ones?



Its already been answered, but here's one with pictures:



One thing left out of the good explanations above...P=I x V  (Power = Amps times Volts)
These Countries that run 220-250Vac get away with plugging more stuff into one outlet because there is half the amount of AMPS going thru the circuit.   If you've ever been downtown 3rd world countries, this is why you will see 30 things plugged into one outlet, with no worries of fire.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 19, 2017)

Uranus is visible throughout the month. Might be able to get some col pics of it.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 19, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Uranus is visible throughout the month. Might be able to get some col pics of it.



In about two weeks they're going to get color pics of Myanus.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 19, 2017)

I meant to write earlier but got so caught up in the self powering Great British MultiPlug. When my mate got married in the South Island, I went with him to go visit his wife's uncle. He had a similar size telescope (maybe a little smaller) and had set up a little observatory outside his house. The cool thing about it was that he lived not far from the Dark Sky Reserve so had very very little light pollution. I had a great time chatting to him about it. Unfortunately I didn't get the chance to go back at night and have a look.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2017)

2


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 19, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> In about two weeks they're going to get color pics of Myanus.



Nothing too spectacular, a pockmarked surface with a methane atmosphere first discovered by Joseph Pujol at the end of the 19th century.
He originally named it Planete Claire.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Nothing too spectacular, a pockmarked surface with a methane atmosphere first discovered by Joseph Pujol at the end of the 19th century.
> He originally named it Planete Claire.



You've managed to defile @Red Flag 1 's interesting astronomy thread. I hope you're proud of yourself.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 20, 2017)

Why... Yes..!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Frank S. (Oct 21, 2017)

I was reading a blurb about the integrated information theory yesterday. I can't provide a link since I am on my phone.
Lot of fascinating stuff out there.
Which theory were you alluding to?


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 21, 2017)

@Red Flag 1 

That's part of why I want to get into medicine eventually, aside from helping people the way molecules react with one another let alone the human body itself is fascinating to me.

When it comes to theoretical physics and quantum mechanics I'm more of a curious observer than an an active participant so I don't know the specific theory you are thinking of, but the one I've been most interested in recently had to do with the equation.

ER=PER

Or how Einstein's theory of General Relativity and Wormholes (Or Einstein-Rosen bridges, hence the ER) are one in the same with Quantum Entanglement (more specifically a paper published the same year by Einstein, Rosen, and Podolsky wrote on the matter). Which if proven to be correct can have massive implications on how we view the relationship between Quantum Mechanics and Gravity, not to mention the very foundations of Quantum Mechanics itself. I'm not particularly religious, I believe there is a higher power out their. However when you start to realize that these particles can "tell" what happened to it's entangled partner, it to raise significant philosophical questions in my opinion.

Here is the link to the Susskinds paper as well as one he did with Juan Maldacenda, both cover the same idea but the first gives the reasoning behind ER=EPR and the second goes into the idea of how blackholes are linked by wormholes through entanglement.


[1604.02589] Copenhagen vs Everett, Teleportation, and ER=EPR

[1306.0533] Cool horizons for entangled black holes


While I don't know what you were referencing in particular I look forward to your response with a great deal of anticipation, I've already learned more in just one day tham I have in the past month.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Andoni (Oct 22, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The guy who breaks it down quickly is my buddy Michio Kako



I am fascinated by this video. It really breaks it down in a way that is understandable. I like it a lot. Thank you!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Andoni said:


> I am fascinated by this video. It really breaks it down in a way that is understandable. I like it a lot. Thank you!


----------



## Andoni (Oct 22, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Michio is one smart guy and has the ability to break things down so others can understand some very complex ideas.
> 
> Gotta go. I'll be away for about a week.



Safe travels.


----------



## CDG (Oct 22, 2017)

Brian Greene is another guy who is really good at breaking down complex things like multiverse theory into terms most can follow.  He has a couple good books out that I have read on the subject.  It's fascinating stuff, and pretty mind-blowing to really think about.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## PapaBoar (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks like a small GSR....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 17, 2018)

ETA


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 17, 2018)

That was....just...spectacular


----------



## CDG (Jan 17, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 17, 2018)

Born too late to explore the world and born too soon to travel among the stars. What a beautiful video.


makes me want to get a computer and get Elite Dangerous again.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 12, 2018)

Beggars can't be choosers. I'd even take an hour.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 13, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> He originally named it Planete Claire.


and here's their planetary anthem...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 15, 2018)

DC said:


> There is an observatory at Palomar Mountain California and campground for amateur astronomers to set up an observe the sky. Each site has a compass rose so you know which way is north south east and west to set up your telescope.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 15, 2018)

DC said:


> I was talking about a pad at each site with the compass rose for set up.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 15, 2018)

DC said:


> I was talking about a pad at each site with the compass rose for set up.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Leaving


----------



## Grunt (Mar 18, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Leaving for the UK and Europe today. My plate is pretty full and I doubt I'll be back anytime soon.
> 
> Be well to all.



Safe travels, RF!


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 18, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Leaving for the UK and Europe today. My plate is pretty full and I doubt I'll be back anytime soon.
> 
> Be well to all.



I'm jealous.  Safe travels!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 18, 2018)

??


----------



## Gunz (Mar 19, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It is my hope that my short time here has been of some small value to this site and its members.



Always brother. Enjoy the farm.


----------



## digrar (May 1, 2018)

Everything okay here? A lot of posts gone...


----------



## SaintKP (May 1, 2018)

digrar said:


> Everything okay here? A lot of posts gone...



I second that, everything's been edited out..


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 1, 2018)

digrar said:


> Everything okay here? A lot of posts gone...


----------



## digrar (May 1, 2018)

That about sums it up.


----------

